# THE MAGNIFICENT SEVEN Debuts on Digital December 6 and on 4K/Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray & DVD December 20



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Denzel Washington, Chris Pratt and Ethan Hawke
> Lead an All-Star Ensemble Cast
> 
> Directed by Antoine Fuqua
> ...


----------

